# Women with Breast Implants Who Had Children After.Comments please! =o)



## EmbalmerBabe (May 14, 2008)

Hello ladies,
is there any one here who has had breast augmentation and had children after  you  had your implants put in?

What is your personal account of how your breasts with implants changed or were affected after and during pregnancy? What was it like during pregnancy with the implants in place during the natural engorgement process?

I have a fastgrowing benign tumor in my left breast, that I am told by several doctors once it is removed  will cause a lose of volume in my breast.
I have been told this by regular doctors and plastic surgeons alike.
Once it is removed it will create a cosmetic defect and I can choose to get implants put in to reconstruct my breast or just leave it alone of course.
I do not have children yet but plan on having children but probably not for another year or longer.  

Any thoughts and comments by women with implants or those with breast implant knowledge is appreciated! Thankyou ladies!


----------



## hunnybun (May 14, 2008)

EmblamerBabe, 
I'm so sorry to hear about your situation.  Thank goodness the tumor is benign.  I got breast augmentation done about 3 years ago now -- 420cc saline implants in each breast.  My husband and I recently got pregnant and I am currently nearly 4 months in.  This is my first baby, so I don't think my experience is going to be that much help -- but I can tell you that my breast have gotten noticeably larger since I've been pregnant.  They feel swollen, not painful or uncomfortable, just heavier and fuller.  Both my obgyn and my plastic surgeon have warned me that after giving birth and nursing, I likely will experience some degree of sagging and may have to go back and get large implants put in.  I'm going to wait and see what the final results are before I decide what to do.  Based on that, my personal advice would be to wait and get your implants until after you have children, especially if you are planning on having kids in a year or less bc it would be a total waste to spend $6-9K on implants, only to have them upgraded a few years later.  Hope that helps.  I'll keep you posted as my pregnancy develops.  

Good luck with your surgery.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 14, 2008)

Hunnybun, thankyou so much! It is great to talk to someone who is going through this.Yes please keep me posted I would really appreciate that.

What cup size were your implants post pregnancy with the 420 cc? I am a 34 C, don't think I would go beyond a full c cup or  small d cup because my frame is small. Are you planning on breastfeeding? 

On implantinfo.com there is an article by a doctor who says that the implants don't change much from pregnancy. Its a bit confusing when some doctors say they will  not be affected and others say they may or will. I guess everyones breasts are different and react differently to pregnancy.

I don't think I will be having a baby for def.over a year. I have to find the right guy and from this point it looks like that will take forever! 
Talk to you later ;o)


----------



## Nox (May 15, 2008)

Of course, your personal health is a very private matter, but I am curious about one thing (please don't feel like you have to explain yourself).  If you say it is fast-growing, how come it is still considered "benign"?


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 15, 2008)

That is what the docs told me. I had a mammagram and that is what they said I had. I all ready knew it was there because I found it myself when it was smaller, and then a nurse found it after I pointed it out to her.
She said it was a fibro adenoma. Sometimes those go away or can continue to grow or stay the same size and just sit there. Mine seems to have stopped growing. Its just a big lump in the side of my breast. I have no history of breast cancer in my family and the docs said I don't have it because I am too young. It would be nice to get it out of my body though,
I don't like having this weird thing planted in there you know?


----------



## erine1881 (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nox* 

 
_Of course, your personal health is a very private matter, but I am curious about one thing (please don't feel like you have to explain yourself). If you say it is fast-growing, how come it is still considered "benign"?_

 
as long as a tumor doesn't have cancerous cells, its considered benign, whether its fast or slow growing.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_I have no history of breast cancer in my family and the docs said I don't have it because I am too young._

 
i really hope this isn't all they are going on when they say its benign.  its really ignorant for them to say that because you have no family history of it and/or you're young, that its not cancer.  women as young as 22 are getting breast cancer.  did you have it biopsied?  did you get a second opinion?

good luck with your surgery and with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 16, 2008)

My daughter had a fibroadenoma in her breast and she was only 14 years old at the time. We were told that it was not cancerous at the beginning, but it needed to be removed due to its size and the fact that my daughter's breasts were still growing. We saw one surgeon who wanted to operate immediately. I told my daughter that we needed to second opinion. We then saw a second surgeon (Breast Surgical Oncologist). This was important because the surgeon explained that she was going to try very hard to cut around the healthy growing breast tissue. To make a long story short, my daughter's surgery was successful and the fibroadenoma was non-cancerous. However, after the surgery the surgeon told us that my daughter will have one breast possibly larger than the other and she may lose some sensation in the breast that had the fibroadenoma. She could have breast reconstruction if she opted for that. My daughter hasn't indicated any desire for larger breasts at this point in her young life, but that could change.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 16, 2008)

Has anyone had children after they got implants?


----------



## Lex24 (May 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Has anyone had children after they got implants?_

 
I did. I got them 4 years ago.. my little guy will be 2 in July. I LOVEEE them. HOWEVER, I blew up to a 40 E when I was pregnant. It was a scary sight. (before surgery I was a 36 B-then a 38 D). I am very tall, so they look real, unless I wear a ridiculous push up. My friends think Im crazy cause I want to look fake. They dropped a tiny bit more after I had my son, but still look awesome.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool good to know! So you had them for two years before you got preg?
I am really tall too, geeze I can't imagine carrying around 40 E's! Wow girl that must have been heavy!


----------



## Shyanna (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EmbalmerBabe* 

 
_Has anyone had children after they got implants?_

 
I did also, I got mine about 7 years ago and I have a 5 year old and a 3 year old. I was a 34b when I got them and after I was a 34 very full C. Today I am a 34DD, I am only 5'7" and weight 125, so needless to say a 34DD on me is huge. I am not sure why they continue to get bigger but they are far from the size they where when I first got them. 

They did drop a bit after having both my babies, and became much softer as I had gone under the muscle. They are still very nice, but HUGE! I am almost tempted to get them reduced now.

Hope this helps


----------



## Miss Lore (Nov 2, 2008)

This topic has really helped me, 

thanks for asking the question and a=thanks for everyone who responded. 

I had implants put in 8 months ago and this has been a big worry for me. I went under the muscle and had 360 and 380 put in

x


----------



## camaromom (Nov 9, 2008)

awesome topic, i have had mine for 3 years and i have them under the muscle, 450 cc, and i am looking to get pregnant again next year ...


----------

